# msconfig - richtige einstellungen



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

hi

ich habe mir gerade die msconfig angeschaut und frage mich nun welche dienste sind sinnvoll sind und was beim systemstart geladen werden soll...

z.b. den adobe kram kann man ja ausschalten, aber die anderen einträge verstehe ich nicht... siehe bild...

kann mir jemand sagen, was hier sinnvoll ist und was für dienste deaktiviert werden können...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielen dank!!


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Januar 2009)

adobe, den leeren eintrag und ctfmon würd ich deaktiviren .. gibt ein gutes programm Autostartmanager 1.45 - Download bei SOFT-WARE.NET zum überprüfen ... und im taskmanager Processexplorer mal nachsehen .. find ich besser als den windows eigenen


----------



## jetztaber (18. Januar 2009)

Adobe kann raus, Nvidia bis auf das hier: 'RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup'.

Viele Dinge sind das wirklich nicht, hier im Autostartverzeichnis. Ansonsten mach Dich über die Dienste schlau. Da geht mehr.


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

wisst ihr denn welche windows dienst man deaktivieren kann bzw. nicht sinnvoll sind...
ich hab da ne ganze liste... aber das sind zuviele fotos...


----------



## hyperionical (18. Januar 2009)

Guck mal hier


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (18. Januar 2009)

pass aber auf ich hab mal zu viel deaktiviert und zum schluss nich mehr durchgesehen und dann war vieles anders


----------



## jayson (18. Januar 2009)

aha, schönen dank für die liste, habe gleich mal ein paar dienste deaktiviert... 

scheint erstmal alles zu klappen, ich habe sie mir vorsichtshalber auch abgespeichert, so dass ich sie notfalls wieder starten kann..


----------



## Micardware (20. März 2009)

Hi liebe Forengemeinde!

Habe auch mal eine Frage bzgl. "msconfig": 

--> Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn man "kein GUI-Start" markiert, die Bootzeit etwas verkürzt werden soll. Aber ich kann bei mir leider kein Häkchen setzen? Was muss ich beachten? 
Danke für eine hoffentl. schnelle Antwort!


----------



## jayson (25. März 2009)

hi

wo findest du denn den eintrag kein "gui-start".. in meiner config ist dieser eintrag nicht vorhanden...
oder ich habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden...

ich glaube aber eher nicht, dass die einstellung den gewünschten effekt erzielt, da ist es sinnvoller die dienste und programm im autostart zu kontorllieren und organisieren...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. März 2009)

Micardware schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass wenn man "kein GUI-Start" markiert, die Bootzeit etwas verkürzt werden soll.


Das deaktivieren vom Graphic User Interface bewirkt nur ein Systemstart ohne den Ladebalken und einem anderen Bootscreen, siehe Anhang. 
Das Booten dauert mit deaktivierten GUI genau so lang.


----------

